# Castration side effects?



## Mophie (Sep 20, 2011)

Hello, 

I'm looking for advice if possible. Donnie was castrated yesterday, all went fine with the surgery we collected him and brought him home, he had some cooked chicken for dinner and wolfed that down. He keeps on whining, he kept going last night so I gave the vets a call and asked about it to be told he's more than likely just feeling sorry for himself, as he hd a pain killing injection that last 24 hours so shouldn't be in any pain.

Last night/this morning though - I put his cone on him for the night because we can't watch him while we sleep, he carried on whining most of the night through, but got louder and has been pacing around this start 5.30, I took him outside thinking he might now finally need to empty bowel and bladder properly but nope, but we've just been out and he's got diarrhea. He hates the cone, and won't settle I'm very tired and don't really want to get ratty at him or phone the vets to be told theres nothing wrong. So is this normal can castration have these side effects?


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

I would ring the vets he may need some pain releif, Banjo was'nt like that, he did'nt like the lamp shade so we only used it at night & once we used his own collar to put it on with he was alot better. Hope he's feeling better soon x


----------



## decoratedlady08 (Mar 22, 2011)

Diesel was a bit like that after his. He was very clingy following me round best he could or whining when he couldn't see me, so i slept downstairs with him for 3 nights and he settled much better. He paced the sitting room about a week and stayed away from the other dogs about the same length of time. He also started chewing anything in sight, but we think that was just boredom as he couldn't go for walks or play with the other dogs, as he has never chewed before even when he was teething. we also found he got very possessive over me and my daughter not sure why and a bit snappy with other people. But then who wouldn't after an op. remembering they don't no why they like that it must be confusing for them.


----------



## Mophie (Sep 20, 2011)

Well my instincts last night were correct. I took him down to the vets at 11.30 and he's been given another pain killing injection and has some tramadol to start on at 8pm tonight. I knew he was in pain but there we go I took a restless night and a very early wake up call this morning to convince the vets that he was uncomfortable - He's not very happy with me at all as his cone has gone back one as well, being a very sulky grumpy boy but who can blame him. Oh he also hid from the vet behind my legs...

Dally thanks for mentioning trying their own collar I've done that for his and he seems a little less shocked by the giant plastic cone now attached to his head :thumbup1:


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Mophie said:


> Well my instincts last night were correct. I took him down to the vets at 11.30 and he's been given another pain killing injection and has some tramadol to start on at 8pm tonight. I knew he was in pain but there we go I took a restless night and a very early wake up call this morning to convince the vets that he was uncomfortable - He's not very happy with me at all as his cone has gone back one as well, being a very sulky grumpy boy but who can blame him. Oh he also hid from the vet behind my legs...
> 
> Dally thanks for mentioning trying their own collar I've done that for his and he seems a little less shocked by the giant plastic cone now attached to his head :thumbup1:


Hopefully you will all get a better nights sleep tonight then poor boy, he might be a bit :blink: with the Tramadol so will probably just sleep anyway  x


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Forgot to say  we used to take the lamp shade off when he went out for the loo or we would still be there :lol:


----------



## charlearose (Sep 18, 2011)

we had our two douge de bordeauxs castrated last week 

big dogs and bigs collars were a nightmare they kept breaking them and my leg were cut to pieces from the collars 
in the end the vet reccomended buying some mens boxer shorts and put them on the dogs with a clip which we did 
they looked ridiculous but it worked brilliantly


----------



## Mophie (Sep 20, 2011)

Dally Banjo said:


> Hopefully you will all get a better nights sleep tonight then poor boy, he might be a bit :blink: with the Tramadol so will probably just sleep anyway  x


I am hoping he will be I would some sleep lol.



Dally Banjo said:


> Forgot to say  we used to take the lamp shade off when he went out for the loo or we would still be there :lol:


Lol yes I've worked that one out the hard way  he is still relcutant to toilet at all though



charlearose said:


> we had our two douge de bordeauxs castrated last week
> 
> big dogs and bigs collars were a nightmare they kept breaking them and my leg were cut to pieces from the collars
> in the end the vet reccomended buying some mens boxer shorts and put them on the dogs with a clip which we did
> they looked ridiculous but it worked brilliantly


I could try that but knowing him he'd rip them off and cover my house in little torn of bits of boxer pants. He has fairly bad spacial awareness as it is so adding a giant collar into the mix is bruising my legs and knocking the CD wrack over I also keep having to rescue him because he's getting the collar stuck on his crate...


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Bless him, I bet he'll be fine now  
My three boys (Teebs isn't done yet as too young) all had pain killers for four/five days after the op as well as the jab at the vets. Also be prepared for the scrotum to be swollen - never forget the first dog I had castrated I thought they'd left his plums in as it was still as big as before the op, felt a right fool when I phoned to ask if they had, lol! 

Get well wishes from here and if you had a Malamute you'd have it whining for a good three days after an anaesthetic, they all do it and don't respond well to any GA. Literally cry all the time even after a short GA for an x ray - noisy blinking dogs! 

Tramadol is an excellent pain killer and has sedation effect too, if Donnie's scrotum swells more over the coming days he may also need a short course of Metacam for inflamation, just keep an eye on the op site.

I used a Comfy collar for my boys but they weren't bothered with their stitches anyway so took it off.


----------



## Melaode (Dec 18, 2011)

charlearose said:


> we had our two douge de bordeauxs castrated last week
> 
> big dogs and bigs collars were a nightmare they kept breaking them and my leg were cut to pieces from the collars
> in the end the vet reccomended buying some mens boxer shorts and put them on the dogs with a clip which we did
> they looked ridiculous but it worked brilliantly


I agree with you.


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

I can only go on my two boys, Alf was no bother, didn't even need a collar on him, however the mardy pants that is Arnie was back up the vets in the evening for another painkilling injection, howled the house down in the collar given by the vets so we got another from pets at home which was better but he still marded, so in the end he had a pair of boxers on which he still marded over but tolerated more quietly. 

Watch out for possible weight gain too, Alf is still nice and slim and will only eat his fill, however Arnie has gone from being a picky eater to a gutz and gains weight very easy these days.


----------



## Mophie (Sep 20, 2011)

He's much calmer today. We got a full 8 hours sleep, and his stomach is settling nicely stools are softer than usual but no longer liquid - YAY!

We have 2 tramadol tablets left so one for tonight and one for tomorrow, he's still whining every so often now, but it's not constant. I gave him a special belly rub earlier to check the incision which looks very good. He doesn't have a huge amount of swelling his scrotum is swollen but you can tell theres nothing in there as he testicles were pretty damn big so you can see the difference otherwise knowing me I'd have phoned the vets too to ask lol.

He is still wearing his cone in the house because without it on he's direct to the wound. Silly dog has still attempted to lick himself with the cone on as well... :shocked: Once he's recovered I'm going to watch his weight but after a day of an upset stomach you can see he's some how lost weight in a day or two so fingers crossed he won't pile the pounds on.


----------



## smokey11 (Oct 25, 2011)

I remember I had to give my dog painkillers the first 2 days but his appetite was pretty much intact (fed him chicken the first 2 days)

Normally it takes 2-3 weeks for the wound to heal. Make sure it doesn't get infected and watch out for puss or swelling.

Hope he gets well soon

How to Care for a Dog: The Complete Guide


----------



## charlearose (Sep 18, 2011)

have you tried the comfy collar ( just google it ) our other ddb had surgery today for entropian and the vet gave us one of those 
its just a infltated rubber ring much smaller and easier than those dam plastic nightshades


----------

